# Arkham Asylum II



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2009)

Confirmation the sequel is on its way and it looks like it could be coming to the streets of Gotham 

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/batman-arkham-spike-tv/59829


----------



## g force (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome...with a few tweaks it could become mind blowing. I loved how in the first one it wasn't all just going in all guns blazing but thinking, taking out a man at a time in the Ops room etc. Taking it to the streets was the obvious move forward, juts hope it doesn't lose some of the feeling that only being in Arkham had.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Excellent, just finished the first one this weekend. Best game I've played all year I reckon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2009)

Played the demo of the first one, it's the best 3rd person game I've played in some time...


----------



## g force (Dec 14, 2009)

Def worth getting KE...got mine for £15 in Game, used. Lots of nice levels, interesting stuff...and once you've finished the story element you still have a good 30% left to do in terms of picking up Riddler trophies and then solving Riddles.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2009)

The official site , has only the trailer atm but has more to come 

http://www.arkhamhasmoved.com/uk/


----------

